# How to be a WCA Delegate??



## prasadmanjulago (Oct 18, 2011)

I don't know is this a fool question.
but this is a real problem in sri lanka.
i started a rubiks club on sri lanka.it is the first rubiks club in sri lanka.now we have more than 400 speed cubers.
our different schools think to organise competitions.But the problem is we have no WCA delegate from sri lanka.
so We have to contact delegate from other country.so some schools cant handle very big budgets.
so if there a delegate in sri lanka,we have no problem in future.
so how to be a WCA delegate?
delegate i mean official result collector in a competition.sorry about my English knowledge.


----------



## Crazycubemom (Oct 18, 2011)

It will be great if you ask your Neighbour country for example India, India has a WCA delegate. I think for the first competition in your country you have to inviting hem. Good Luck. By the way 400 or 4000 cubers in your country it doesn't mean the competitions will be easy for less experiences cubers, so gatherings and active in the form will help.


----------



## prasadmanjulago (Oct 18, 2011)

i contact him.but we have to pay many for his journy.problem is our school do not give us permission to handle big budgets.(damn non cubers)


----------



## Crazycubemom (Oct 18, 2011)

prasadmanjulago said:


> i contact him.but we have to pay many for his journy.problem is our school do not give us permission to handle big budgets.(damn non cubers)



I know that situation, it was the same with Indonesian cubers, I organized from The Netherlands alone, searched the venue, called left, right , asked every where searching etc etc, and I trained them how to compete as the WCA regulations , before that they were only can solve but they didn't know how to compete, judging, scrambling. Now they have self confidence and comfort to make them own competitions .

I think 1 of more of you should come to a WCA competitions somewhere. Or you must be patient for this  sorry I can't help or maybe 1 of WCA delegates who has more time and money willing help you and the rest of Bangladesh cubers. I wish you luck.


----------



## prasadmanjulago (Oct 18, 2011)

thanks friend..


----------



## Crazycubemom (Oct 18, 2011)

Oops I got Idea , Do you know The Distributor of Rubik's in your country, ask them to support the WCA delegate to come to your country. This is only The One way to make all Srilangka cubers dreaming come true.


----------



## anders (Oct 18, 2011)

I have earlier suggested a solution to part of your problem. Please contact me if you still are interested in my offer.

/Anders


----------



## abunickabhi (Thursday at 2:57 AM)

Sorry for the bump, but I think it is necessary to revisit this topic.

I think a requirement of a new WCA delegate is a supply and demand problem. If there are already too many delegates existing in your region, then it is impossible to get elected as a delegate unless you relocate to some other city.

Becoming a WCA delegate process can be streamlined more. Just getting referrals after showing interest is not a scalable way of election I think.


----------

